

American spies in Germany: Up pops another… and another - tormeh
http://www.economist.com/news/europe/21606876-americans-are-snooping-even-germanys-anti-snooping-committee-up-pops-another-and-another

======
tormeh
"When members of Germany’s anti-spying parliamentary commission meet now, they
throw their mobile phones into a box and turn up the music (Grieg’s piano
concerto)—for fear of America, not Russia. That is what things have come to."

Always nice to have an occasion to use the word "flabbergasting".

~~~
keithpeter
I would imagine all the main Western governments are building meeting rooms
inside Faraday cages somewhere hard to reach and not in a line-of-sight of
other buildings &C

Above seems somewhat lo tech

~~~
patrickg
You are aware that you can record audio and send it later?

~~~
keithpeter
Well, yes.

Are you suggesting that the music being played is to frustrate a _member of
the meeting_ from secretly recording the proceedings? Or that the local secret
service can't sweep the room and deny subsequent access to hostile agents?

~~~
patrickg
If the mobile phones are turned into bugs, they should not record the voices.

------
randunel
Any way to bypass the subscription paywall?

~~~
randunel
Nevermind, opening in private/incognito works. So stupid..

